# dry skin/black heads



## CrystalStars (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey ladies. I got two major questions to ask.

I see all these products out to help reduce and get rid of black heads on the nose area. Anyone tried any of these? I dont have blackheads anywhere but on my nose...so any advise/products would rock

Also...I have really dry skin from washing my face at night and putting acne treatment cream on it (if I dont do this, I break out so nasty like!) What kinda lotion would be good to put on before I put my makeup on? All the lotions Ive tries so far just arent working.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 2, 2006)

*Whatever you do...DO NOT NOT NOT use those Biore pore strips!!!!!  I know they've worked for some people...but I had a horrible experience with them a few years ago...they actually left holes in my face!!!  Yes, there are small (but still noticeable) marks on my skin...and yes...it WAS from the pore strips...The night I used them, when I took them off, it was soooo PAINFUL...Then I noticed those little holes...My asthetician was mortified when I told her about it (this was a few yrs. later..I wasn't getting facials when I used these strips).  My sister also told me of the same exact reaction to them!!  I don't know HOW they can make a product that RUINS people's skin!?!?  I know it probably doesn't happen to a lot of people..but if it happened to me and my sis...then it's happened to others....I used to have flawless skin!!!*

*Anyway...my BEST advice to you is to go to a good asthetician and get a European facial w/ extraction.  Blackheads are nasty little f*ckers, and they STAY on your face and embed themselves if you don't get rid of them. Sure...facials ARE expensive...but you're going to be living with your skin and face the rest of your life...might as well take the best care of it that you can.  An asthetician will also reccomend a good skin product for you to use...a professional product...and yeah...they're expensive too....they'll try to talk you into buying the whole line straight away...Just buy "essentials" at first...a cleanser, and exfoliator (a MUST), and a moisturiser.  Later, you can get a mask, and maybe some anti-aging products like a C-Serum.*

*I use Repechage professional products...they're the *best* thing I've ever used.  I used to have blackheads like CRAZY.  Not anymore
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Seriously, though...don't use those "drugstore" lines...all they do is strip your skin of essentials it needs to repair itself..in time,  they will cause the skin to prematurely age (now, NO woman needs that!).  They can also actually be causing your skin to break out...By stripping your pores of the oils and stuff they need (with those harsh cleansers), you're actually "encouraging" them to go into over-drive and heavily produce MORE oils...and that also has an ill effect on the pores..they clog more easily, etc.*

*Definetly make an appt. for a facial (at a good spa).  It's worth any money you need to spend.  Trust me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS:  I've added this link for you..this is what I personally use...You should go check out the whole line of products..and the research behind them.  Verrrry interesting!

http://www.repechage.com/shopthree1.asp?catID=42*


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 2, 2006)

thank you soo much for saving me from using those strips... those were the exact things I was thinking about getting too! How can they have a product out like that when it damages your face?! Wow! 

Id love to get a facial, but sadly I live in a small town where there isnt any such place around, so Im going to have to stick to products to help me out. 

Im checking out this link you attached right now! Thank you much


----------



## fishx3 (Oct 4, 2006)

Just to add a little tidbit, your cleanser shouldn't be drying your skin out. You should have it feel cleaner, not tight. Before, I was addicted to that tight feeling I'd get from my old cleanser because I felt like I took everything off. But that's when my skin started breaking out too! Right now I've been using LUSH's Angels on Bare Skin and I haven't broken out in the past 8 months I've used it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try switching cleansers, and get another for exfoliating once a week. Aveeno has one that's really nice - sorry I forgot the name of it though.


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 4, 2006)

Also, if a lot of cleansers make your skin tight, try a cream or oil based cleanser, as they are usually more moisturizing.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 4, 2006)

I second the Biore thing. I tried their warming blackhead wash and it makes me break out MORE. Anytime I used it, I had severe breakouts throughout the whole next week.
The only thing of theirs I like are the cleansing cloths. 
But yeah, facials are key. It'd be worth the trip/time/money -- just don't plan on having one right before a date or anything -- your skin will need some recovery time after a major extraction!!

About the lotion thing, I use MAC's studio moisture fix. I have dry skin except for on my nose, and it moisturizes just the right amount. It's great under makeup, and I also put it on before bed.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 5, 2006)

Get a pore extractor and learn how to extract them yourself. It's a little tricky (the key is to steam your face), but it's worth it. They're the only reason my nose is blackhead free. I know it's possible there is no place for a facial in your town, but did you try calling the salons? Many salons (hair and nail) do have some employed to do facials.

For moisturizer, I use Cetaphil brand stuff.


----------



## Another Janice! (Oct 5, 2006)

I use the Biore strips twice a month, and while they get most of the blackheads out (not all), I really like them.

Just my .02


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 5, 2006)

I've used Biore Strips on my nose also and like the results (knock on wood). Be careful if you go to a hair/nail salon. Many cosmetologists are also licensed for esthetics, but it does not mean they know what they are doing. I would go to a cosmo school for service before I went to the run of the mill hairdresser/nail tech./skin "specialist".


----------



## cindysilver4 (Oct 5, 2006)

I've tried biore strips and while they seem to sort of work, and it's pretty gross-ly satisfying to see that gunk, it's also really damaging to my skin... so I am trying other things.

I recommend Queen Helene's Mint Julep Masque (found at any CVS or walgreens) to extract blackheads and shrink pores -- it's a bit drying but after I take it off in the shower, I just wash my face again with a very gentle cleanser (like Cetaphil) and then use a really good moisturizer afterwards!!  The masque sucks the little buggers out really well, and no damage from RIPPING anything off your face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this helps!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Get a pore extractor and learn how to extract them yourself. It's a little tricky (the key is to steam your face), but it's worth it. They're the only reason my nose is blackhead free. I know it's possible there is no place for a facial in your town, but did you try calling the salons? Many salons (hair and nail) do have some employed to do facials.

For moisturizer, I use Cetaphil brand stuff._

 

You can seriously cause your skin tons of harm by using those extraction tools on yourself like permanate holes in the skin etc.


Black Heads come out really easy if you exfoliate on top of them while they are fairly new since they are on the surface.

I personally use modern friction by orgins i really like the whole orgins skin care line.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 11, 2006)

if you're still looking for something to moisturize your face, i suggest Pil of Olay Complete Daily Moisturizer before you put on your makeup


----------



## CrystalStars (Oct 13, 2006)

Well what Ive been using is a daily cleansing pad to get all the gross dirt and stuff off my face, and then in problem areas (my chin mostly) I am using a 10% benzoyl peroxide cream. If I dont use these, I break out soo badly. But my skin is just so dry after it. Should I toss them out and try something different? This has been the only thing to actually keep me semi pimple free(minus the ocassional one) 

What kinda products do you suggest for an at home exfoliating? Im sure if I exfoliate I wouldnt have the blackhead issue anymore.

And im still looking for a good moisturize..ive had noo luck. The stuff Ive tried has made my skin break out. Any more suggestions would be lovely ladies!


----------



## frankie! (Oct 13, 2006)

2.5% works the same as 10%, and you don't get as dry.
Try Neutrogena on-the-spot =) 
I used to use 10%, worked great, but got too dry. I found acne.org and started that 2.5% regimen and it's amazing.


----------

